# Walmart has new grain free/soy free kibble



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought a bag yesterday for Sammi. It was $16 for 15 lbs. They have larger bags but this was perfect for me to be able to handle. The name of it is Pure Balance by Ol Roy. No corn,wheat or soy. No fillers, artificial flavors or artificial preservatives.
Real chicken as first ingredient,all natural ingredients with added vitamins and minerals.
The bag I bought is Pure Balance,chicken and brown rice recipe. 
I mixed half and half with her Nature's recipe and she likes it. 
The rating of the food is 3.5
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pure-balance-dog-food/


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Sweet! I will have to look for that!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't trust any food made by Old Roy..... in the past they've done some sneaky stuff to boost their nutritional numbers (like using scraps of shoe leather and calling it a beef product to add to the protein count). 

Keep us up-to-date on how the food works for your doggie thou. It's always a possibility that the company has begun more ethical practices


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

bluemoonluck said:


> I don't trust any food made by Old Roy..... in the past they've done some sneaky stuff to boost their nutritional numbers (like using scraps of shoe leather and calling it a beef product to add to the protein count).
> 
> Keep us up-to-date on how the food works for your doggie thou. It's always a possibility that the company has begun more ethical practices


BML, the reviews so far are good. One of the comments I saw a lot is that their dog's gas has gone away. I will let you know how well she does on it. My son is a packaging engineer and the company that he works for does the packaging for the Ol Roy products. He told me yesterday that the grain free OR is a good food. He told me he may be able to get me some when he does some testing. It is not so much the cost to me but the fact that Walmart is closeby and I don't have to get someone to go with me to get a 15lb bag.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

bluemoonluck said:


> I don't trust any food made by Old Roy..... in the past they've done some sneaky stuff to boost their nutritional numbers (like using scraps of shoe leather and calling it a beef product to add to the protein count).
> 
> Keep us up-to-date on how the food works for your doggie thou. It's always a possibility that the company has begun more ethical practices


 
Same here. I can remember my Daddy saying Old Roy was dog poison. May have to reconsider, but it's ingrained in me I think!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I sure cannot argue with you about Ol' Roy because I never bought it before. I do know though that Ol' Roy is manufactured by Mars Foods which also manufactures Pedigree.
I don't know if they have always manufactured Ol Roy' or if Mars bought them. I will have to ask my son. Mars Foods is one of the few American family owned companies..
They do have plants in Mexico and Canada. A lot of the food is made in Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought rice and oats were grains????


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's not grain free, but it doesn't have wheat, corn, or soy. A 3.5 is not bad. Really, twenty years ago a 3.5 would have been a top food. See how your dog does on it. Let us know.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope they have it at my walmart. I have been feeding my best little bud kibbles n bits and I checked the rating on that and it is horrible, mostly corn.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

gapeach said:


> BML, the reviews so far are good. One of the comments I saw a lot is that their dog's gas has gone away. I will let you know how well she does on it. My son is a packaging engineer and the company that he works for does the packaging for the Ol Roy products. He told me yesterday that the grain free OR is a good food. He told me he may be able to get me some when he does some testing. It is not so much the cost to me but the fact that Walmart is closeby and I don't have to get someone to go with me to get a 15lb bag.


Perhaps you could get him to tell you who makes it for walmart. I would love to know.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

ELDONATOR said:


> I hope they have it at my walmart. I have been feeding my best little bud kibbles n bits and I checked the rating on that and it is horrible, mostly corn.


I feed Diamond to my adult dogs. Am considering it for my new puppies who got their first taste of kibble today.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

am1too said:


> Perhaps you could get him to tell you who makes it for walmart. I would love to know.


Mars Foods makes it. I asked him yesterday.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

gapeach said:


> I sure cannot argue with you about Ol' Roy because I never bought it before. I do know though that Ol' Roy is manufactured by Mars Foods which also manufactures Pedigree.
> I don't know if they have always manufactured Ol Roy' or if Mars bought them. I will have to ask my son. Mars Foods is one of the few American family owned companies..
> They do have plants in Mexico and Canada. A lot of the food is made in Omaha, Nebraska.


 Mars pet food, They were real big in the pet food deaths in 2010 (I believe that was the year.
Any hoo this plant Not far down the highway (I'm in 15670) has been shut down, empty ever since. 

_Mars Petcare Us, Inc _ Us Brown Street Extension
Everson, PA 15631


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The food that caused those deaths came from a factory in Thailand. It was a Mars contracted plant. The deaths were from kidney failure. Mars has had some voluntary recalls since but nothing like that one where dogs died. :Bawling:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Diamond pet food has recalls nearly every month, and they were involved in a lot of pet deaths if I remember correctly


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

At this point, pretty every dog food manufacturer had recalls on a regular basis. The ones that haven't yet, will soon IMO.

Heck, even Honest Kitchen - which manufactures all its foods in a HUMAN food facility, had recalls recently :shrug:

Feeding your dog raw food from the grocery store isn't without risks either, because human foods get recalled too. Unless you're feeding raw from food you grow on your own land, and you're feeding those animals fed to your dogs foods that you grew yourself (so no risk of, say, accidentally giving bad poultry feed to the chickens you feed your dogs), you run that risk.

Sad, but that's reality.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

gapeach said:


> The food that caused those deaths came from a factory in Thailand. It was a Mars contracted plant. The deaths were from kidney failure. Mars has had some voluntary recalls since but nothing like that one where dogs died. :Bawling:


 Thought it was the ingredients came for Asia (could be wrong) but the 1st thing they did was padlock all the silos.
You know these place make multiple lines of foods.
It goes something like this,,,,,,,,,,
Grandpa's special blend
Add
6000lbs. from# 1
3000Lbs from #2
2500lbs from #3
2000lb ea from #5,7&8 
Grind dry 15 minutes
add
100 Gal from beef vat #1
50 Gal from Chick Vat #3
5 Gal fish oil
Mix wet 15 minutes 
Run through the pellet press and bake.
Boss we only have 4000lbs in #1
Okay 
, up #2-3-5&8 by 500lbs each and tell the bag line this run country blend.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The big recall was in 2004 and some Mars recalled some Pedigree from N America plants just to be on the safe side.

MARCH 23, 2004
Pet-food maker sorry for poisoned food in Asia 
BANGKOK - The maker of Pedigree dog food apologized on Tuesday for poisoning pets in South-East Asia with contaminated product and blamed toxins caused by mold at its Thai factory.

Effem Foods, a US-based multinational, earlier this month recalled Pedigree and Whiskas dry cat food from 10 Asian nations after pet owners and vets claimed that dogs were dying from kidney disease. 

'We sincerely apologize to our customers and express our regret for any distress or anxiety this problem may have caused,' said Mr Calvin Schmidt, Effem Foods general manager for South-East Asia. 

Effem said an investigation by animal health experts found mold in a bulk storage system for rice and corn at its Thailand factory was the most likely cause of the illnesses. 

It said the storage system would be removed and that the company was taking steps 'to prevent this from ever happening again'. 

Affected customers were invited to contact the company, which did not say whether compensation would be offered.

The recall applied to Pedigree dry dog food, Whiskas dry cat food, and dog treat products manufactured at the Thai plant and sold in Taiwan, Korea, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand, Singapore and Vietnam. 

The firm said that new dry pet food products would be on store shelves in the affected countries within a month, and carry a red-and-white sticker identifying it as new supply. -- AFP
http://straitstimes.asia1.com.sg/latest/story/0,4390,241906,00.html?

sorry, that link will not work anymore.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

This thread has got me thinking about raising quail for dog food. At least it's clean and won't poison them.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got back from Walmart and noticed the new food too. It is the same or more expensive than Iams and Purina One. I decided to stick with Purina one since I trust Purina a little more. I have been feeding either Purina One or ProPlan for over 20 years with no problems. 
On the bad side, Walmart keeps running out of Purina One just when I need another bag. I guess the best solution would be to stock up a little better on my part. They also don't carry the large bags near me anymore.
For those who buy dog food with chicken as the main ingredient. Don't you ever wonder how bad it might be considering how it's raised? As a sheep farmer, I don't see so many artificial feeds and chemicals going into lamb meat. Many are raised on pasture. It's rare to see commercial chicken on anything but bagged, likely medicated feed.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

wendle said:


> I just got back from Walmart and noticed the new food too. It is the same or more expensive than Iams and Purina One. I decided to stick with Purina one since I trust Purina a little more. I have been feeding either Purina One or ProPlan for over 20 years with no problems. .


I have some very good friends who have been in dogs for over 40 years, and they always swore by Purina Pro Plan. Well about two years Purina changed their formulas (swapped for cheaper ingredients with less nutritional value), and my friends suddenly found that they couldn't feed their dogs enough to keep weight on them. Switched them to a different food, and the dogs are all thriving now.

When it comes to profit margins, dog food companies will change their formulas around rather than lose $$. And they don't announce that they're changing formulas either. Unfortunately not uncommon for people to have always fed a specific food with no problems to all of a sudden find their dogs dropping weight/losing condition/having allergic reactions/getting diarrhea. They run all sorts of expensive tests at the vet trying to figure out what's going on, when the problem is that the food they're feeding has very quietly been changed.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

gapeach said:


> Mars Foods makes it. I asked him yesterday.


Thanks


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wendle said:


> I just got back from Walmart and noticed the new food too. It is the same or more expensive than Iams and Purina One. I decided to stick with Purina one since I trust Purina a little more. I have been feeding either Purina One or ProPlan for over 20 years with no problems.
> On the bad side, Walmart keeps running out of Purina One just when I need another bag. I guess the best solution would be to stock up a little better on my part. They also don't carry the large bags near me anymore.
> For those who buy dog food with chicken as the main ingredient. Don't you ever wonder how bad it might be considering how it's raised? As a sheep farmer, I don't see so many artificial feeds and chemicals going into lamb meat. Many are raised on pasture. It's rare to see commercial chicken on anything but bagged, likely medicated feed.


If I read posts correctly you can order it from walmart to your store for no shipping charge.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

bluemoonluck said:


> I have some very good friends who have been in dogs for over 40 years, and they always swore by Purina Pro Plan. Well about two years Purina changed their formulas (swapped for cheaper ingredients with less nutritional value), and my friends suddenly found that they couldn't feed their dogs enough to keep weight on them. Switched them to a different food, and the dogs are all thriving now.
> 
> When it comes to profit margins, dog food companies will change their formulas around rather than lose $$. And they don't announce that they're changing formulas either. Unfortunately not uncommon for people to have always fed a specific food with no problems to all of a sudden find their dogs dropping weight/losing condition/having allergic reactions/getting diarrhea. They run all sorts of expensive tests at the vet trying to figure out what's going on, when the problem is that the food they're feeding has very quietly been changed.


My lab started sneezing on Purina. Switched to Diamond.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

bluemoonluck said:


> When it comes to profit margins, dog food companies will change their formulas around rather than lose $$. And they don't announce that they're changing formulas either. Unfortunately not uncommon for people to have always fed a specific food with no problems to all of a sudden find their dogs dropping weight/losing condition/having allergic reactions/getting diarrhea. They run all sorts of expensive tests at the vet trying to figure out what's going on, when the problem is that the food they're feeding has very quietly been changed.


It is not just the cheap store brands that do this, type of change.
Solid Gold did the same thing took all the extras out of the food and started selling it as supplements, while still charging the same price for the food. (Almost $50 for a 33lb bag in 2007)


----------

